# Coelogyne weixiense



## JeanLux (Apr 8, 2013)

I got this plant in low spike from Wenqing Perner in Dresden, after having seen one in bloom at their display !! 
It is a species from northwest Yunnan China: Coelogyne weixiensis X. H. Jin, Ann. Bot. Fenn. 42: 135. 2005

Jean


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 8, 2013)

GREAT photo.
If you told me it was a Cybid I'd believe you.
The lip is amazing


----------



## Tom499 (Apr 8, 2013)

Stunning Coel! I wish I had more room for these.


----------



## fibre (Apr 8, 2013)

WOW! What a nice species!


----------



## Dido (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice one, congrats for your purchase


----------



## jjkOC (Apr 8, 2013)

Very cool! Love the striping pattern!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 8, 2013)

Cool, is it fragrant?


----------



## Jaljala (Apr 8, 2013)

Those stripes are stunning! Great coelogyne!!! Do you have a picture of the whole plant, is is a big species? (from the picture of the flower it looks close to cristata size?)


----------



## Ruth (Apr 8, 2013)

Wow! Very very nice!! Love the photo.


----------



## wjs2nd (Apr 8, 2013)

Great blooms. I would like to see the whole plant.


----------



## nikv (Apr 8, 2013)

That is strikingly beautiful! :clap:


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 8, 2013)

that is a beautiful Coelogyne! Good purchase!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 9, 2013)

Here a pic of the plant whe nI brought it home: spike on the left; a compact, rather small Coelo Imo!! Jean


----------



## Berthold (Apr 9, 2013)

Its nice fragrant also


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 9, 2013)

very interesting. looks compact and a non-rambler; what more could you ask for?


----------



## Jaljala (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you for the picture. very interesting indeed! Now I'm on the hunt :evil:


----------



## Secundino (Apr 9, 2013)

Just great!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 10, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> GREAT photo.
> If you told me it was a Cybid I'd believe you.
> The lip is amazing


I had to scroll back because I thought it was!


Jaljala said:


> Thank you for the picture. very interesting indeed! Now I'm on the hunt :evil:


Me, too -- I've never seen this one before, and would not hesitate to buy one. :drool:


----------



## Fabrice (Apr 10, 2013)

Superbe!!!

I have one too. The plant is similar but I t seems that the spike grows in the center of the growth to mine... it's curious. Wait and see.


----------



## Stone (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow thats really nice!


----------



## nikv (Apr 11, 2013)

If anyone knows of a source, please let us know.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 11, 2013)

Wonderful choice Jean!!!! Lovely flowers!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 11, 2013)

nikv said:


> If anyone knows of a source, please let us know.


Yes, please!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 13, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Yes, please!



=> Wenqing Perner, Hengduan Mountains Biotechnology Ltd.; mailto: [email protected] for catalogue!! 

Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks, Jean!

email sent.


----------



## Rick (Apr 14, 2013)

Beautiful flower Jean.

Grow it huge!!!


----------

